

New gadget lets police detect when you're texting while driving - yiransheng
http://www.dailydot.com/technology/texting-while-driving-gun/

======
na85
I'm calling bullshit, unless the haptic feedback functions leak RF signals, or
this is somehow explicitly designed into the phone.

How can this device possibly distinguish between using, say, Google Now or
Siri to send a text hands-free, vs. texting illegally with your hands?

